# Who accept orders from Turkey?



## Kokopelli

Hi,

I'm from Turkey. I have been shopping from UK sites for a while. I found several online shops those deliver to Turkey. Some do let you choose Turkey as destination, some needs to be contacted for the shipping.

Sites I found so far includes,

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk 
www.performancemotorcare.com 
www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk 
www.drivenandridden.co.uk (for Autoglym products only but reasonably priced)
www.motorgeek.co.uk (I had to contact for shipping. Thanks Ron)

Adding these to the list:
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk (Wide product range, good postage for small items)
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk (Good prices, good postage for Turkey)
http://www.waxamomo.co.uk (VAT inc but good prices, £20 for any size)
http://www.morethanpolish.com 
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk
http://www.detailersdomain.com
http://www.LTTsolutions.net

Are there any others with reasonable prices for items and shipping?

Regards,

Seckin


----------



## Waxamomo

:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC*

See:

www.elitecarcare.co.uk

Robbie


----------



## 7MAT

We also ship to Turkey. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

we do www.detailersdomain.com


----------



## judyb

Leather care products shipped to Turkey.


----------



## Kokopelli

Thanks a lot. I shall check your stores also. We have a forum here on car care and this information is very valuable for us all. We share links we found, good deals, coupon codes, low shippings etc. 

Hope to make business one day


----------



## Kokopelli

*MAGIC* said:


> See:
> 
> www.elitecarcare.co.uk
> 
> Robbie


Could'nt see Turkey in the list, but I guess shipping will be like Greece, right?


----------



## EliteCarCare

Kokopelli said:


> Could'nt see Turkey in the list, but I guess shipping will be like Greece, right?


I am updating the shipping options on the site, so Turkey will be added soon. In the meantime email us and we can process your order. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## RaceGlazer

www.morethanpolish.com
www.raceglaze.co.uk

We have quite a few customers in Turkey.

Happy to provide a bespoke shipping quote (at cost).


----------



## Kokopelli

EliteCarCare said:


> I am updating the shipping options on the site, so Turkey will be added soon. In the meantime email us and we can process your order. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Would you please make sure that VAT is excluded from totals. Some sites exclude VAT, some don't and this leaves us no option. We go with the one who excludes VAT, gives reasonable shippings, discounts etc. if both are reliable sellers.

Thanks.


----------



## Antalyalogy

Me and my friends need to qucik detailer sprays but usually shipping costs are too expensive?

Do you have any idea...?

Thank you..


----------



## RaceGlazer

I am happy to quote you a personal shipping cost, which will be what it costs us, for any products we have on our sites, which will exclude vat on both the product/s and shipping.
You can pay by paypal. This way we don't charge you a set figure for shipping one item.

If the parcel weighs more than 2kg it will probably best be sent by courier, some sample prices below:
2kg, 20x20x20cm, £29 by courier
For Airmail, see:
http://www.postoffice.co.uk/portal/po/content1?catId=19100240&mediaId=19100242


----------



## [email protected]

It is nice to see that, there is a rapid growing demand to car care in our country :thumb:


----------



## linkin20

Antalyalogy said:


> Me and my friends need to qucik detailer sprays but usually shipping costs are too expensive?
> 
> Do you have any idea...?
> 
> Thank you..


yes, the shipping is too expensive.


----------



## matekeli

linkin20 said:


> yes, the shipping is too expensive.


I agree with you...
suppliers must find a solution. 
because of Turkey prices, we can not try the new products or unable to get quality products...

best regards


----------



## iatros

i4detailing :thumb:
waxamomo :thumb:
shinearama :thumb:

They have good shipping rate to Turkey for 2-2.5 kg. waxamomo has no kg lımıt 19.75gbp for shıppıng, shınearama has 12.75 wıth 2.5 kg lımıt.

But there is unbelieveble cost for orders which over 2.5 kg for some sıtes. ıt ıs really unbelıeveble 46gbp for an order:doublesho


----------



## iatros

Waxamomo said:


> :wave:


ı think you must exclude vat !:wave:


----------



## Kokopelli

EliteCarCare recently had a rate of £20 for up to 30kgs. Great news I think. Hope they add more to their already wide range.


----------



## iatros

but we are still waiting web site restoration


----------



## RaceGlazer

*Shipping costs*

There are 3 main options for shipping overseas:
1) The existing account courier traders use, often a good price, but regional variations exist - eg Cyprus is twice the price of Greece
2) Royal Mail - tracked services are often more expensive than couriers, but AirSure is signed for but tracked only in the UK. Normal post is cheapest but can take a long time and often goes missing, but traders can't track it so everyone gets frustrated.
3) www.interparcel.com, who get discounts off many couriers by bulk buying, though prices vary month by month.

At the end of the day, buyers get what they are prepared to pay the trader, which is why many traders will respond to a request with a variety of prices.

And consider the cost of insuring your parcel too - why pays for that ?

I'm sure most of the traders on here are keen to help overseas customers as much as they can, but unfortunately liquids are heavy and need good packaging which adds to the weight.


----------

